# CP postage going up on April 1.



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Canada Post is playing a real joke on us on April 1 (April fools day)...the postage rate goes up, so you will need to lick some more stamps if you just have the standard 63c stamps.
P stamps should still be ok until they run out.



> Stamps for regular-sized letter mail weighing up to 30 g currently cost $0.63. As of March 31, stamps for letter mail will cost $0.85 each if they are bought in coils or booklets. If they are bought individually they will cost $1.00 each.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I wonder how many people stocked up on P stamps as an investment and will now try to profit from it by selling them...


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder how many (non-business) people actually _send_ stuff by mail anymore?


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

I am trying very hard to remember the last time I used a stamp. Well over one year possibly two or more. It is simply amazing how quickly something once as large and significant as Canada Post has almost disappeared from my world.
Another "buggy whip" company.
All our banking and bill payments are online and if we need to send a package, it is done through FedEx, UPS etc. Even cheques seem to be a thing of the past. For us anyway, obviously if you are running a business etc. Canada Post has some relevance, for now.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ Count me as one of them *Nemo!*

As convenient as the e-world is, for many yearly occasions, it just can't compare to snail mail.

Love it! These are the only stamps I stock up on!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> ^^ Count me as one of them *Nemo!*
> 
> As convenient as the e-world is, for many yearly occasions, it just can't compare to snail mail.


So I offset you.......pretty much the only mail I send out in a year is a birthday card, and then a Christmas card, to my late wife's mother.......throw in a couple miscellaneous items and it's about one mailing every quarter.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

carverman said:


> Canada Post is playing a real joke on us on April 1 (April fools day)...the postage rate goes up, so you will need to lick some more stamps if you just have the standard 63c stamps.
> P stamps should still be ok until they run out.


no, they are not, stamps prices go up on march 31


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Canada Post is hastening it's own demise with this postage increase. I guess that they have to pay for all those spiffy new community mailboxes somehow. I am not a fan of Canada Post.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Belguy said:


> *Canada Post is hastening it's own demise with this postage increase.* I guess that they have *to pay for all those spiffy new community mailboxes somehow*. I am not a fan of Canada Post.


 ... +1,000!




> *TO.Gal:* ^^ Count me as one of them Nemo!
> 
> *As convenient as the e-world is, for many yearly occasions, it just can't compare to snail mail.*
> 
> Love it! These are the only stamps I stock up on!


 ... +another here. Love collecting beautiful Canadian stamps ... but can't say the same or good words for the assinined brains of its management (boo-boo, two thumbs down).


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Is Canada Post unilaterally permitted to announce that it is stopping all home delivery and increasing stamp prices by such a large amount with little discussion and approvals? If so, I am rather shocked and surprised. When they made the announcement, I thought that it was a trial balloon and the next thing I hear is that they have begun to implement their plan. End of discussions. Case closed. The folks had no say.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Belguy said:


> *Is Canada Post unilaterally permitted to announce that it is stopping all home delivery and increasing stamp prices by such a large amount with little discussion and approvals? *If so, I am rather shocked and surprised. When they made the announcement, I thought that it was a trial balloon and the *next thing I hear **is that they have begun to implement their plan. End of discussions*. Case closed. *The folks had no say*.


 ... good question, I had the same ????


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Belguy said:


> Is Canada Post unilaterally permitted to announce that it is stopping all home delivery and increasing stamp prices by such a large amount with little discussion and approvals?


I honestly don't get what the big deal is with delivery. Everyone I've talked about it with thinks along the line of "about time, should have been done years go". I get that the unions are very upset for obvious reasons and some elderly people are going to object change of *any* kind but really... having to reach the next street corner to get your mail is no big deal. I grew up with that and it was fine. Even before the internet it was fine. The whole thing has the ugly smell of politics.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

off.by.10 said:


> I honestly don't get what the big deal is with delivery. Everyone I've talked about it with thinks along the line of "about time, should have been done years go". I get that the unions are very upset for obvious reasons and some elderly people are going to object change of *any* kind but really... having to reach the next street corner to get your mail is no big deal. I grew up with that and it was fine. Even before the internet it was fine. *The whole thing has the ugly smell of politics*.


 ... and which politician has said anything about this change? anything???? no, nada, zilch, nothing.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I just don't like the fact that the suddenly announced that they were going to do it. Period. Case closed. No discussion.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> pretty much the only mail I send out about *one mailing every quarter*.


With huge declines in mail volume, in favour of the internet, any wonder prices would increase?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> With huge declines in mail volume, in favour of the internet, any wonder prices would increase?


What, I should start doing random "Guilt Mailings"? :biggrin:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We always tip our carrier at Christmas. Somehow I can't imagine leaving the tip in a Super Mailbox!

I have to mail in my medical insurance claims. I also get my CRA password via the post.

There are a few others like insurance beneficiary changes. And corporate action notices.

But yes I could do without it.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... +1,000!
> 
> 
> Love collecting beautiful Canadian stamps ......


I was referring to the ones I collect/receive from abroad. 

But I also save some CAN stamps, like the ones printed during the Vancouver Olympics/Titanic 100th anniversary/Lunar New Year, and other special collections.

*Belguy & Beav:* how often do you use traditional snail mail? Or as an Australian friend of mine used to say, the Pony Express?

Use it or lose it comes to mind.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> What, I should start doing random "Guilt Mailings"? :biggrin:


Whatever, it's ALL your fault. :tongue-new:

I mail about 60 items per quarter, and mostly internationally.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Beaver101 said:


> ... and which politician has said anything about this change? anything???? no, nada, zilch, nothing.


See here if you can read French: http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/societe/2013/12/11/001-postes-canada-courrier-timbes.shtml
To sum it up: some guy from the NPD, Justin Trudeau and Montreal's new mayor (Coderre) were pretty outpoken against it. But knowing how politics work in Canada, it's possible they didn't say anything when asked the same question in English ;-) It might have been just on principle of going against Harper too. Being from Quebec, I also have to lump unions into that bag labeled "politics". I woudn't put it beyond them to drum up "popular" opposition.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I was referring to the ones I collect/receive from abroad.
> 
> But I also save some CAN stamps, like the ones printed during the Vancouver Olympics/Titanic 100th anniversary/Lunar New Year, and other special collections.
> 
> ...


 ... so do I collect/receive stamps from abroad, particular the USA but they're not comparable to our Canadian stamps.

I used plenty of traditional snail mail - particularly at Christmas time (plus other special occasions), at least 50 individual Christmas cards, domestic and international. Of course, then there're those who prefer an e-Xmas card would get just that.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

off.by.10 said:


> See here if you can read French: http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/societe/2013/12/11/001-postes-canada-courrier-timbes.shtml
> To sum it up: some guy from the NPD, Justin Trudeau and Montreal's new mayor (Coderre) were pretty outpoken against it. But knowing how politics work in Canada, it's possible they didn't say anything when asked the same question in English ;-) It might have been just on principle of going against Harper too. Being from Quebec, I also have to lump unions into that bag labeled "politics". I woudn't put it beyond them to drum up "popular" opposition.


 .. not into politics ...afterall Quebec is special from the rest of "Canada".


----------

